
With ingestible pill, you can track fart development in real time on your phone - sohkamyung
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/01/with-ingestible-pill-you-can-track-fart-development-in-real-time-on-your-phone/
======
Bizarro
fart development, like front-end development moves fast with lots of different
farts being developed, leading to fart fatigue.

